# ONR Wash & Wax



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Decided to try ONR Wash & Wax instead of ONR Wash & Shine - will this work in the same way as a pre-soak spray?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

In short, yes, they can both be used as a pre-soak. 

I actually slightly prefer ONR Wash & Wax to the regular ONR Wash & Shine, so I hope that you enjoy your first experience with it; the scent is one of Optimum's best... :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, will report back.


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all.

Do You think that using ONR mix in a tornador, for "rinsing" with strong compressed air in conjuction with the ONR mix from the tornador for pushing down the dirt from top to bottom from the: sides, front and back of the car is good idea? After that presoak with ONR solution from pressure sprayer, then classic 2 bucket method with ONR.
I'm just thinking in this way because my tornador is not used much and i want to be sure, that there are no sharp dirt particles on the paint.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Philip (Apr 12, 2007)

First wash with it today - a little more gloss and maybe slightly slicker across the paint, but cleaning power seems slightly down on Wash & Shine.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

GeRoY said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Do You think that using ONR mix in a tornador, for "rinsing" with strong compressed air in conjuction with the ONR mix from the tornador for pushing down the dirt from top to bottom from the: sides, front and back of the car is good idea? After that presoak with ONR solution from pressure sprayer, then classic 2 bucket method with ONR.
> I'm just thinking in this way because my tornador is not used much and i want to be sure, that there are no sharp dirt particles on the paint.
> Thanks for the replies.


I have seen references on Autogeek and Autopia where some have tried using ONR in this way. From what I can remember they claimed success. I do know Chris Thomas from Autopia likes to use this tool with Power Clean


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Geroy,
The only part of your question that I can answer is about the follow-up wash.
Nowhere is it advocated to use a 2 bucket wash with ONR. Indeed, I would 
see that as being quite risky and urge you to reconsider.

The whole point of using ONR is to keep your washing simple and quick. Instead
of trying to invent new and complex methods, try the product using the
simple ones outlined in the guide first. As long as you follow those guidelines, 
it might surprise you at how good the finish can be. My car only had its first
machine polish after nearly six years, and only then because I wanted to 
reduce orange-peel rather than remove swirling.

Here it is after its decon, _ahead_ of entering the detailing studio...










With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> In short, yes, they can both be used as a pre-soak.
> 
> I actually slightly prefer ONR Wash & Wax to the regular ONR Wash & Shine, so I hope that you enjoy your first experience with it; the scent is one of Optimum's best... :thumb:
> 
> - Steampunk


Why you prefer it? I prefer something what doesn't leave wax behind.


----------

